# Vintage Aurora may be coming my way



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a line on an Aurora Chinese Mandarin kit, unbuilt and unpainted, on evilbay at a really good price...anybody know anything about this one? Worth pursuing?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It just depends on what you want. Aurora did a few kits in their Guys and Gals series. They were not and still are not hugely popular. If I were going to get this series, I would try to get the pairs at least... Chiese girl and boy, Dutch girl and boy, etc. Painted up they look pretty nice for decorative type figures. They have just a plain simple base like the similar, stiffly posed Sailor and Army man kits.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I have this kit still unbuilt...of all the Guys and Gals figures, this one seems to suit the fairly stiff pose the best and has the potential for quite elaborate decoration on the robes.
If you can get it fairly cheap then I'd go for it.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

miniature sun said:


> I have this kit still unbuilt...of all the Guys and Gals figures, this one seems to suit the fairly stiff pose the best and has the potential for quite elaborate decoration on the robes.
> If you can get it fairly cheap then I'd go for it.


I agree - it's a nice kit that went well in my collection. I picked it up for $45 a while back so if it's a good price go for it!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

If you eventually try to go for the whole series.. it will be the Mexican Guy and Gal that will set you back the most. They are pretty rare and expensive compared to the rest.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

THe Mandarin currently on eBay is missing at least one part too


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, missed out on it, but I'm not going to cry about it...I'll keep snooping around there and see if something else piques my interest...oh yeah, I know it was missing one part, the sole of one shoe...would have been pretty to fabricate one though, I think.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

James, I paid $70 for mine in near mint condition still sealed inside. The G&G series seems to be slowly rising in value as it's a pretty sure bet that no one will ever reissue them. It's a shame as I personally love these kits. They're not what you'd call "state of the art" by any stretch of the imagination but they have a charm all of their own.

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

See what you've done to me, Chris? That Scots Lassie opened the doors...thank you!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You're very very welcome mate.:wave:
It'll get addictive....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh, it already is mate! Right now I'm bidding on a John F. Kennedy kit...4 days left to go though...


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Those evil words written so long ago....*

"COLLECT'EM ALL!":wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

tr7nut said:


> "COLLECT'EM ALL!":wave:


:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

deadmanincfan, I've got an unbuilt, complete Scotch Lad in a horrible box that I can let you have cheap if you want it.

~RK~


----------



## Larry Samuels (Oct 21, 1998)

deadmanincfan,
I've got some picts of my Scotch Lad/Lassie up on the net:

http://members.cox.net/samuels.larry/ladfront2.jpg
http://members.cox.net/samuels.larry/ladback.jpg
http://members.cox.net/samuels.larry/sl_front.jpg
http://members.cox.net/samuels.larry/sl_side.jpg
http://members.cox.net/samuels.larry/couple.jpg

Hope you like them! Painting tartans is ... interesting. -)

Larry


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Great job on both those kits Larry! :thumbsup: Did you leave some of the original kit plastic unpainted? If so, I think that's so cool. I always try to leave some small piece natural if I can.

~RK~


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I've got the Chinese Girl kit - well sculpted, and large, like many of the 1950's 1/8 kits, but I don't think I'll go for any of the other Guys & Gals kits except perhaps the Mexican duo.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> deadmanincfan, I've got an unbuilt, complete Scotch Lad in a horrible box that I can let you have cheap if you want it.
> 
> ~RK~


Definitely interested in it, Roy! PM me with details!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

There sure seems to be a lot of John F. Kennedy kits popping up on eBay lately...still in the lead for one but almost a day left on the bidding.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Four words............Chitty Chitty Bang Bang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Moebius, Monarch, Atlantis.....anyone....anyone.....?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> Four words............Chitty Chitty Bang Bang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Moebius, Monarch, Atlantis.....anyone....anyone.....?


...hmmm...could be interesting...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

REALLY nice work on the tartans there, Larry!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Just scored a John F. Kennedy unbuild kit in very good condition on eBay for $45! Me am happy boy!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats James! It's a nicely done kit. I'd love to see pics when you've built it mate...

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

He's next in line after the Scots Lassie! Boy, Chris, you were sooooo right about it being addictive...I have a couple days left on another Aurora kit...


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> Just scored a John F. Kennedy unbuild kit in very good condition on eBay for $45! Me am happy boy!


Yeah! Congratulations. :thumbsup: Can't wait to see what you do with this.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Roy Kirchoff, PM for you, sir... :wave:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Got it.... :wave: 

~RK~


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

And a HUGE "thanks, buddy!!!" To Mr. Roy Kirchoff for being kind enough to sell me his Scots (sorry, STILL can't say Scotch Lad as it's wrong) Lad...Roy, you and Auroranut are tops! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

James, Thank-you for the kind words. Like I said before, us figure people need to stick together.

~RK~


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd be holding off on the thanks for a while if I were you James- this could get awfully bloody expensive awfully bloody fast.....:drunk:
You could end up hating us....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

So far I'm doing okay, Chris :thumbsup: ...I know when something's getting out of my bidding comfort zone and put the brakes on. Oh, received my Aurora Alfalfa Whoozis today...smaller kit than I thought it would be but I like it, should be a lot of fun! It has some ejector pin issues and one missing part, but that's nothing I can't deal with, and I have a couple thoughts on jazzing up a couple other parts for it...fun time!


----------

